

NPR downgrades and disables its ombudsman - mikeleeorg
http://pressthink.org/2014/07/npr-downgrades-and-disables-its-ombudsman/

======
wpietri
For those interested in what is happening in and to journalism, I strongly
recommend Jay Rosen's blog [1] and Twitter feed. In particular, his work on
The View From Nowhere [3] and the Church of Savvy [4] was very helpful to me
in understanding how mainstream news, which is theoretically a vital guardian
of our democracy, has become dangerously weak.

[1] [http://pressthink.org/](http://pressthink.org/)

[2] [https://twitter.com/jayrosen_nyu](https://twitter.com/jayrosen_nyu)

[3] [http://pressthink.org/2010/11/the-view-from-nowhere-
question...](http://pressthink.org/2010/11/the-view-from-nowhere-questions-
and-answers/)

[4] [http://pressthink.org/2011/08/why-political-coverage-is-
brok...](http://pressthink.org/2011/08/why-political-coverage-is-broken/)

------
bediger4000
NPR seems to want to be more mainstream - their coverage of copyright and
patent issues is pretty much MPAA-received wisdom, and their coverage of
Snowden and NSA dragnet surveillance seems really unenthusiastic.

What's going on with NPR?

